# Export to Google Photos



## PhilGF

I know this has popped up before. I'm trying to be able to export to Google Photos. I tried using Jeffrey Friedl's a couple of times.

Is there any new solution to do this?

Frustrating to have all my cell phone pictures up with Google but my 'real' photos sit.

Thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga

AFAIK, Google Photos can import a local folder with images, so just export them to such a folder and import that folder in GI.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Just checked: you need Google Desktop Uploader to do this: https://photos.google.com/apps


----------



## PhilGF

I have Google Photo Uploader and have done it that way. Problem when you do that is to get the Lightroom adjustments you have to still have to export your images then use that new folder to send to Google.
Like my Smugmug account I'd like to stay right in Lr, do what I want to the images and just drag and drop to publish.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Well, you can setup a publishing service to a folder on your computer. Then you can setup Google Photos Uploader to automatically backup this folder to Google Photos.


----------



## PhilGF

That makes sense, thanks!


----------



## PhilGF

Would you know why videos lose their original dates but not photos?


----------



## Johan Elzenga

No idea. I never do video.


----------



## PhilGF

Thanks for the reply, yeah pictures are my main concern.


----------



## GingeraMan

I use Google Photos for that but unfortunately it just overwhelms Google Photos so slideshows on my Chromecast are just full of garbage pics rather than being organised and curated.  Works as a backup service I guess although I now have it set to backup only export directories.


----------

